
Wavelet Image Compression - userbinator
http://www.iquilezles.org/www/articles/wavelet/wavelet.htm
======
gus_massa
This uses the Haar basis. It's very easy to implement and makes the main idea
very clear.

The problem is that the underlaying wavelet functions is discontinuous, so it
produce many artifacts that the article has to solve by blurring.

The alternative is to use a continuous wavelet like the Daubechies. The
coefficients are more magical and difficult to explain, but the result is
better.

------
userbinator
This is one of the most lucid explanations of wavelet compression I've been
able to find. What I've noticed is that many demosceners have a knack for
being able to explain concepts with very simple vocabulary, without having to
resort to advanced maths terminology (unlike most descriptions of wavelets
I've seen.)

------
dang
This post looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to
send you a repost invite. This is an experiment we've been working on to give
good stories a second chance at attention on HN.

